# force new system media showing MIUI local listing?



## CharliesCarmiChael (Dec 3, 2011)

How can one coax MIUI into showing titles of media files added to system media to theme local?

While I wait for the sound pack from the sticky to download I hope you people can solve a VEXING issue. I have my own custom sounds pack but cannot effect local listing updates. I do not use any integratede interweb miui services.

Not working: reboot, stop restart media scanner.

Droid x
1.10.21

I am new to miui. Cyanogenmod merely required reboot.


----------

